# Can anybody help please?



## Woolyback02 (May 9, 2017)

Apart from saying hello this is my first posting on here. I do hope someone will be able to help me or point me in the right direction.
A friend of mine who is in her 70's has asked me to help her to find some information about her father. He served in Orient line during the second world war. He has got three star medals including the Italian Star!
I have looked in the National Archives for any information and have managed to find his discharge number.
I would like to find any service history for him and which ships and areas he served in. I have his name, date of birth, where he was born and his discharge number.
Any help would be greatly appreciated and would be followed up with haste.

Regards.

Kevin.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

You need to post that info in order for someone to help you.


----------



## Woolyback02 (May 9, 2017)

Thank you but just needed to see what details that will be required.
His name is Albert Edward Lynn.
D.O.B. 7/12/1907.
Discharge number 1100267.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome,
Here is is WW2 Medal listing.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D4308495
He has no seaman's pouch.
His form CRS 10 which will tell you the ships he sailed on from early 1941 together which dates and places of engagement and discharge should be in the British National Archive in piece's BT382/1049 or BT382/2602.
You would need to visit the archive yourself or appoint a researcher to look for you.

regards
Roger


----------

